# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 02nd June



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 02nd June, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
Bucks85th
Super Josh
Charlie & Miss Charlie
neil millard tt
V6 SRS (poss)
London
appy1968 (poss)
TT02OOT
Korry
blunkybill & Mrs blunkybill
stevecollier & Miss stevecollier
badyaker & Miss badyaker poss
TT_Tesh & Friend
ttrev21 (poss)
CGN & Friend
ianttr
slineTT & Miss slineTT


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me and Mrs me please


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I knew I could rely on you two!! :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Yes please Penny. I keep threatening to come to a Thames Valley meet, so it's high time I put my money where my mouth is 

Josh


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Super, Josh! :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> Yes please Penny. I keep threatening to come to a Thames Valley meet, so it's high time I put my money where my mouth is
> 
> Josh


+2 stick me and Nic down for this Penny  I will have to confirm nearer the time as it does depend if Nic is on earlies or lates that week - fingers crossed 

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Be good to have you both along!


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi penny will see you there. Neil


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please Penny. I keep threatening to come to a Thames Valley meet, so it's high time I put my money where my mouth is
> ...


Charlie, if you fancy a little cruise over from Aylesbury, give me a shout. I usually try to leave around 7pm (although I'm usually "fashionably late" !!  )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> although I'm usually "fashionably late" !!


Oh, is that what it's called!! :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Penny,

I get back from Alpine iTTalia on the 1st at about 7:45pm, so if I am still concious on the 2nd, then I may try and make it. :wink:

See you on Wednesday in Kneesworth. 

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm sure you'll be far too knackered to drive all the way down here!!  But you'll be very welcome if you choose to to do so...


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes please!

Ldn


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

Put me down as a maybe.

Not been to one before but keep threatening to come to one.


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, count me in.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

London said:


> Yes please!
> 
> Ldn





TT02OOT said:


> Yes, count me in.


Both added! 



appy1968 said:


> Put me down as a maybe.
> 
> Not been to one before but keep threatening to come to one.


Hi appy, be good to have you along! We've had a few newbies lately and they keep coming back, so we can't be that bad!! :lol:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Count me in please !


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Folks, I'm trying to get some bottles of Viro-sol for this meet (as I can't get them early enough for Kneesworth). Anybody want any? £6 for 5L


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Folks, I'm trying to get some bottles of Viro-sol for this meet (as I can't get them early enough for Kneesworth). Anybody want any? £6 for 5L


Designer drink? Sunblock? Snake Oil? Spanish liquid Viagra? 

Ldn


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Folks, I'm trying to get some bottles of Viro-sol for this meet (as I can't get them early enough for Kneesworth). Anybody want any? £6 for 5L


Yes please Naughty 

One bottle for me, please. Is it okay to pay with cash on the day?

Cheers,

Josh


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

London said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, I'm trying to get some bottles of Viro-sol for this meet (as I can't get them early enough for Kneesworth). Anybody want any? £6 for 5L
> ...


 :lol: Nooo - Wheel cleaner!!! Actually it's universal degreaser but great on wheels....and bathrooms, shower screens, kitchen sinks, etc, etc!! 

http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/uk/products ... sol_uk.htm



Super Josh said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, I'm trying to get some bottles of Viro-sol for this meet (as I can't get them early enough for Kneesworth). Anybody want any? £6 for 5L
> ...


No problem at all Josh


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

1 for me please !


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Korry said:


> 1 for me please !


Done


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> No problem at all Josh


Thank you very much 

Josh


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will hope to make this one on the way back from the Italy trip. Am stopping over in Folksone on the 1st and kicked out on the second. Spend the day ttotling around and try to make the meet. Is there a hotel nearby anybody can recommend, somewhere half decent.
I will post up on the Italy thread just in case anybody else fancies making an extra day or two ov the Trip
Steve


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds great Steve! Would be good to hear some of the Italy gossip!! [smiley=gossip.gif]

Probably the easiest place to stay is the Holiday Inn at the top of the road:

http://www.holidayinn.com/hotels/us/en/ ... oteldetail


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

phodge said:


> Sounds great Steve! Would be good to hear some of the Italy gossip!! [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Probably the easiest place to stay is the Holiday Inn at the top of the road:
> 
> http://www.holidayinn.com/hotels/us/en/ ... oteldetail


Cheers, will check it out.
SteV6


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi guys and gals, ive booked me and the GF in the Hol Inn down the road so am looking forward to seeing you all.
Even Charlie. Still got the 2 fifties mate.
Steve


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Penny, I'm away on business again - Dublin this time. I'm missing the Members Brewery night too Grr.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries Rob, we'll catch you in the country one of these days!! :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

yeah almost certainly and possibly her indoors as well!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! 8)


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Add me Penny + 1. I'll try my best to make it this time as dropped off the radar a bit lately!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added, Mitesh. Be good to see you....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh no if that Collier clown is coming count me out  be good to see you Stevey baby 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Charles,
will be good to hook up and have a chat and maybe give you a chance to get your money back..  
Maybe there are opportunities to arrange another run up ye strip. The V6 maybe ready mid July to take you on, manno versus manno. And your running with a good clutch this time..  
SteV6


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Josh & Korry - apologies but the Viro-sol is slightly more expensive than I was originally quoted so I'm afraid it's now going to £6.50 for 5L - hope this is still OK 

If anyone else want any I will have another couple of spare bottles with me on the night.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Josh & Korry - apologies but the Viro-sol is slightly more expensive than I was originally quoted so I'm afraid it's now going to £6.50 for 5L - hope this is still OK
> 
> If anyone else want any I will have another couple of spare bottles with me on the night.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul. That's absolutely fine and thanks so much for taking the time and effort to source them for us 

Josh


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Penny

Might be able to make this as I may be visiting my sister in Beaconsfield.

Wont know until next week so it`s going to be the usual late call from me , you might get 20 minutes notice if you are lucky :lol:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs Trev! You've got my mobile number haven't you...??


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

phodge said:


> No probs Trev! You've got my mobile number haven't you...??


Somewhere........ :lol:

errrrrrrr might want to pm it to me just in case


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You have PM!!


----------



## CGN (May 21, 2010)

Hi Penny if there is still romm we would like to attend with our 3.2 Convertable


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi CGN, there's plenty of room, welcome along!


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Paul, that's fine for the virosol !


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Korry said:


> Paul, that's fine for the virosol !


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just a quick reminder that this is THIS WEEK!!

See you all on Wednesday...


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hello penny , can you put me down for this please. ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Added you Ian!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

phodge said:


> Just a quick reminder that this is THIS WEEK!!
> 
> See you all on Wednesday...


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks for the PM Penny, see you Wednesday [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Josh


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny please count us in as well, both of us....


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

badyaker said:


> yeah almost certainly and possibly her indoors as well!


Me and miss me confirmed, looking forward to it

Car's filthy... very fun weekend in s wales


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All added! This is going to be one BIG meet!! :lol:


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Mrs Blunkybill will be a little late as she cannot get out of the office until 7.30.

When I say late, I only mean about 7.45 as she is coming from Wycombe Centre.

We are both looking forward to it.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Huuuge Meet Penny - really looking forward to it!  8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me too!!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Turning out to be a big meet Penny 

Looking forward to it [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Is the car park big enough? Should we use the Handy Cross park and ride service? 

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow - I just hope it's not sunny as all the TTR owners will be unbearable!!!

Ldn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

London said:


> Is the car park big enough?


Might want to get there early.... :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yet another brilliant meet Penny - thanks for organising. Great to meet several new faces and of course, to catch up with all the loyal TV regulars and not-so-regulars!

HUUUUGE apologies to Mitesh, Josh, Korry & Elias for forgetting the Viro-sol - still can't believe I was such a pillock to forget it  

I'll try and arrange getting it to you another time. I'm in Rickmansworth on Saturday Morning if that's of any use to any of you 

See you all soon,
Paul


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent Meet.

Cheers Penny!!!

Nice to see you all ! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Great meet ! Thank you Penny !


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you once again Penny, lovely evening. .... 

Don't worry Paul, it's not urgent, there will always be a next meet, especially in this weather....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you all enjoyed it - it was a great night, wasn't it!! 

It was so nice to have so many of you along - with a special mention to Chris & Faith for coming such a long way.  Oh, and to Mitesh for finally turning up! :wink: :lol:

Keep an eye out in the Events section for next months meet....


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Penny - When is the next one?

If I lived closer to that pub - I would definately be a regular!

Looking out for the details!!

Eventually I'm hoping Paul brings my Viro-Sol along! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Cheers :


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT_Tesh said:


> .....Eventually I'm hoping Paul brings my Viro-Sol along! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> .....


  :roll:

We never made it to MK on Sunday in the end either Mitesh - Apologies for not letting you know but the weekend was manic!

I promise to bring it to the next one!!! [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

No problem Paul!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT_Tesh said:


> Penny - When is the next one?


Probably be the 1st Weds in July (7th)....I'm off to Le Mans tomorrow, so I'll sort something out when I get back next week.



TT_Tesh said:


> If I lived closer to that pub - I would definately be a regular!


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------

